# Non-Ingestible Cannabis Products for Arthritis Pain?



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

A coworker of mine offered to give me some pain relieving salve that contains Cannabis when I told him about my arthritis issues. Initially I passed, not really having any interest in marijuana, but recently my arthritis has gotten worse so I caved and asked him for some. It's not supposed to make you high or test positive, and doesn't stink, so what they hay, I'll try just about anything at this point.

As per instruction, I rubbed it onto the joints that I was having trouble with and...no luck thus far. :-| Maybe I was expecting it to work way better than it does. Not like some miracle lotion, but that it would at least take the edge off. Supposedly this is the strong stuff too since there are different kinds. Honestly I'm pretty disappointed in the lack of effectiveness when a lot of people rave about this kind of thing. It's frustrating.

Has anyone else had any luck with this stuff or something similar? Is there anything I'm doing wrong? I'm going to ask the coworker that gave it to me if there's anything else he suggests I do to help it work, but I'd like some other opinions as well. I fear he may be biased because he partially owns a dispensary. Thanks in advance!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't know of the effectiveness of the topical salves.

I sometimes use a cream made from the NSAID diclofenic. it's called "Voltaren". you can get it by prescription in the US, or over the counter (you have to ask the pharmasist, though) in Canada. it is much, much cheaper in Canada. I find it very helpful for joints where there is not a lot of muscle and tissue over the joint, like finger or hand bones. for deep joints, like hips, it would not help.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Tinyliny, for the most part the joints that hurt or the tendons that are causing them to hurt are near the surface, so that might work too. I may very well talk to my doctor about it. Any pills that really help relieve the pain effectively at all make me violently ill and I would rather not kill my liver/kidneys trying. Obviously topicals are going to soak into the skin and blood some, but I would hope not as much. It'd be interesting to know if that's the case or not, as well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I don't get violently ill, but my stomache doesn't like NSAIDs and eventually it goes into rebellion that will last weeks.

good luck. I find the Voltaren distinctly helpfel. It smells nice, too.


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

Surpass for horses is OTC and contains Diclofenac. I know many riders that borrow their barn's supply. 


Surpass for Horses - Joint Anti-Inflammatory Cream - 1800PetMeds


----------



## tempest (Jan 26, 2009)

My roommate used lotion that contained cannabis and it seemed to work fine but I don't know if it worked any better than other lotions. Other than that I can't comment much on it other than I'm really wary of anything that contains anything remotely related to the cannabis species.

You could try asking your doctor about it.


----------



## elleng0728 (Oct 13, 2011)

Try taking Turmeric as a supplement. 1000mg a day. It is a natural anti inflamatory


----------



## Bagheera (Apr 23, 2013)

Tiger Balm is a topical that my friend with Endometriosis uses to help with her pelvic pain. It's like a super strong Bengay or Iceyhot. It's over the counter and really helps her. I've heard of crushing up aspirin tablets and mixing with water to make a topical as well. Not sure how well it works, but it might be worth looking into.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

I use the salon pas patches on my low back and knee. it takes time for the stuff to absorb, but it does help me at night, my joints dont throb and it seems to help . it just sucks to hurt all the time and worse when one cannot sleep.


----------



## EdmontonHorseGal (Jun 2, 2013)

two words...... green cool! lol

just kidding. well, actually not, because i used to slap green cool (horse liniment in a goopy gel form for anyone not familiar with it) on my sore muscles and joints back in the day. worked great!

another product i've used more recently for my carpal tunnel issues is an 'icy gel' from the drug store. i just got the cheap store brand one. it does contain alcohol and will dry out your skin if used a lot, but it works well. my prior job involved a ton of writing, and i could put this gel on at work and continue on working a minute later without discomfort. not sure how effective it would be for arthritis though, but can't hurt to try it if you don't want to be eating pain pills.


----------



## 2BigReds (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks, guys! I'm totally down to try these. All good suggestions that I hadn't thought of.


----------



## RunSlideStop (Apr 21, 2012)

I second the turmeric. We also regularly use Traumeel for all kinds of aches and pains. You can take pills, rub a gel into it, or a paste. It may come in other forms, but these are the ones I'm familiar with. We gave the pills to a mare who has arthritis and an old scar tissue problem, as well as rubbing the gel on, and it seems to work really well.

But alas, nothing beats inflammation like making sure you're getting the right stuff in your diet. Taking a good fish oil (a 3-6-9 combo is nice), eating lots of turmeric, cutting things with lots of Omega 6's (you need them, but too much is a bad thing as it causes inflammation) such as red meat, etc. Also LOTS of water to stay hydrated. I imagine a good bit of aches and pains have to do with dehydration of the fascia. Ouchy!


----------

